# Saturday night out in Cardiff: give me the good places to go!



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks like I might be in the 'Diff this Saturday.

What's the decent bars on a Saturday night ('decent' defined as not full of violent psychopaths/not full of beer spewing teens/not rammed full of burly bouncers).

I understand that limits my choice considerably, but I'm thinking of somewhere like Ten Foot Tall might be alright...

http://www.10feettallcardiff.com/


----------



## pepper78 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ten feet tall is a good shout.
Gdihw is nice on Guilford Crescent, small though so can get bit squishy. Sorry I can't for the life of me work out how to spell it.
There is also Buffalo but again gets rammed. Good outdoor area for smoking too if that's your bag. 
I'm also quite fond of The Promised Land but sometimes the clientele can be a bit 'blokey' at times.

Also Dempseys opposite the castle is ok but not sure what its like on weekends. 

Actually I don't often venture into town on the weekend. I prefer to stay around roath. So I'm probably not the best qualified person to answer!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 22, 2012)

There's a Batucada Basics night on in Gwdihw. They normally put a good night on if you like Brazilian music and Gwdihw ain't a bad venue.

http://www.facebook.com/events/476872619004305/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2012)

you could check the Full Moon on Womanby st, is a lot busier than it used to be and does have burly bouncers but they are sound enough
plenty of other bars to leg it to if you're not feeling it
http://www.thefullmooncardiff.com/
sat is


> *Every Saturday @ The Full Moon*
> _Free Entry_
> 
> Five Dollar Shake - Every Saturday at The Full Moon! Our resident DJ Puddlefunk plays the best music to shake your arse to, from the 50s to Present Day! Expect everything from Bebop, Motown, Funk and Soul to Reggae, Ska, Hip Hop and Electro Swing!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 23, 2012)

rummer, dempseys, city arms, goat major always a good circuit, city arms beers are pretty darn good these days, floyds bar for a nice poncey vibe.


----------



## JKaranka (Aug 30, 2012)

gwdihw, city arms, goat major (quieter usually!)... actually, I always find the Prince of Wales relatively quiet and you can't get better value than a Wetherspoons... you might not want to stay, though


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. In the end we went on a pub crawl in Treforest (near Pontypridd)!


----------



## Supine (Sep 4, 2012)

I lived in treforest years ago. I'm now trying to remember the pubs! Otley and The Bridge were two I used to frequent


----------

